# pdftops, pdftops, pdf2ps



## hruodr (Jul 1, 2019)

graphics/xpdf and graphics/poppler-utils each bring a `pdftops` program.
print/ghostscript9-agpl-base brings a script `pdf2ps`.


```
# ll /usr/local/libexec/xpdf/pdftops /usr/local/bin/pdftops /usr/local/bin/pdf2ps
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      909 May 16 06:08 /usr/local/bin/pdf2ps*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    21208 Jun 25 02:01 /usr/local/bin/pdftops*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  1641728 May 16 23:43 /usr/local/libexec/xpdf/pdftops*
```

I remember that I got better results with than with the other, but I do not remember exactly what was it. What is your experience with these programs?


----------



## hruodr (Jul 1, 2019)

I just converted a 3 pages pdf to ps with the programs of graphics/xpdf, graphics/poppler 
and print/ghostscript9 respectively:


```
# ll tmp*
-rw-r--r--  1 user0  user0  413327 Jul  1 17:48 tmp1.ps
-rw-r--r--  1 user0  user0  413645 Jul  1 17:49 tmp2.ps
-rw-r--r--  1 user0  user0  269764 Jul  1 17:50 tmp3.ps
```

The one with `pdf2ps` is much smaller, but when I read it with `gv` and spring from one 
page to other, I eventually get an error.


----------

